# Teryx custom cooler holder



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just something I've been working on between work and college. It's about ready to be taken to powder coating. I will probably end up building these and selling them for people that have rhinos and teryxs. I've seen a company that sells them for rzrs that bolt on to the cage and I figured the people with rhinos and teryxs might want one similar.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Turned out nice looking.....especially like the Natty Light holding it in place lol.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice. Would be better with a keystone though.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks! The Natty is my riding beer, no asks me for beer when they run out because they don't like it.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

skyscraper38 said:


> Thanks! The Natty is my riding beer, no asks me for beer when they run out because they don't like it.


Yeah you would be screwed riding with us


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

nice, i use turn buckles to hold mine down, keeps it from floating out!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks REALLY good!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good, just a thought, you might want to weld little loops on the side in line with the loop on the cooler (in the middle of the handle) so you can put thoes nice litte turn buckles to hold it down. JMO


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

That's not a bad idea. I will probably be doing it on the next one I build since this one is at powder coating. I'm going to be making these in all sizes and different ways hopefully soon.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally got the cooler holder out of powder coating and it matches my stock cage perfect.
















Also put in some RZR seats I picked up for cheap.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks good and the seats look like they belong there


----------

